# Lightroom CC on 10.5" iPad Pro - anybody else lose the histogram?



## Rick_B (Jan 28, 2019)

Just sat down to do some image culling and editing on my iPad, and thought I was going insane - I can't get it to display the histogram. Two-finger tap brings up image info, as normal, but the next two-finger tap just removes the info and doesn't show the histogram; third tap doesn't do anything visible, and the fourth tap brings back image info. My iPhone XS still works normally - second tap shows the histogram, as expected.

I tried restarting the iPad, but no joy. Is anybody else seeing the same issue? I don't remember the last time it worked - is my show season - but maybe iOS 12.1.3 broke something last week?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2019)

Try ... menu > View Options > Show/Hide Histogram?


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 28, 2019)

It's greyed out and can't be selected.


----------



## Martin Owen (Jan 28, 2019)

I’ve got the same thing on my iPad Pro 12.9”

Edit:  Menu/View Options/show-hide info Click that.  Then the ‘show histogram’ un-greys and you click that.


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 28, 2019)

Martin Owen said:


> I’ve got the same thing on my iPad Pro 12.9”
> 
> Edit:  Menu/View Options/show-hide info Click that.  Then the ‘show histogram’ un-greys and you click that.



No matter what I do, it never un-greys for me. Tapping on "Show/Hide Info" when it's selected (has the blue vertical bar next to it) does nothing. If I turn off the "Show Info Overlays", tapping on "Show/Hide Info" turns it back on, but Show/Hide Histogram remains greyed-out at all times. Might just be a 10.5" thing, though I assume you also can't get the histogram to appear with the usual two-finger tap (which points to something going on across screen sizes)?


----------



## Martin Owen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hmm.  I get the blue bar next to ‘show/hide info’ and then tap on the ‘show histogram’ and it appears.

Also two finger tap first gets information, second two finger tap gets the histogram and third finger tap gets them to disappear.


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 28, 2019)

That's how it used to work for me, but now the two-finger tap shows info, but never the histogram, and I can't make it activate through the menu, either. Thanks for checking!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

Time to report it as a bug then guys! Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 29, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Time to report it as a bug then guys! Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen



Turns out it's an issue that I may have encountered before, and forgot about - Adobe (for reasons known only to them) has disabled the histogram when in Rating mode ONLY ON THE IPAD (it shows on iPhone or Android, regardless of mode). I guess I was always in Rating mode when I tried to show it (even after a restart of the iPad - does LRCC remember state, or had I switched to that mode?), so it never worked. There was a request to show it 11 months ago on the Photoshop Family board (you actually commented on it, Victoria - it's been a while, though ), and my bug report has been merged with that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2019)

Oooooh interesting. Still feels like a bug to me, if it's only happening on the iPad.


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 30, 2019)

My feelings exactly. Mysterious that it was pointed out almost a year ago and hasn't changed.


----------

